# Serializable



## bronks (17. Sep 2005)

Hi!
*
Beans und selbstgeschriebene Klassen müssen das Serializable-Interface implementieren.
*
Das weiß ich. Aber warum eigentlich? Leider läßt sich danach im Net sehr schlecht suchen ...

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Link posten in dem das spezielle Thema abgehandelt wird oder mich aufklären. Mich interessiert welche Klassen und vor allem aus welchen technischen Gründen serializable sein müssen.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Sep 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *
> Beans und selbstgeschriebene Klassen müssen das Serializable-Interface implementieren.
> *
> Das weiß ich. Aber warum eigentlich?


Woher weisst du das? Stimmt doch gar nicht, war mal in der klassischen Bean Definition dabei, aber da hält sich ja kaum einer dran...


----------



## bronks (17. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Woher weisst du das? Stimmt doch gar nicht, war mal in der klassischen Bean Definition dabei, aber da hält sich ja kaum einer dran...


Das freut mich zu hören!   

Wo ich das herhabe: In diversen Forenbeiträgen entdecke ich den Hinweis, daß Klassen serializable sein müssen, obwohl   es mir in vielen Fällen garnicht einleuchtet. Zu allem Überfluß habe ich mich in einem Buch gerade verlesen, was zu übermäßiger Verwirrung geführt hat.

Müssen nichteinmal Beans serializable sein, die in der Session gespeichert werden?


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Sep 2005)

du meinst bei webapps?

das hängt davon ab, wie der Container damit umgeht!

normalerweise ja, wenn die Session einen Restart überleben soll oder in geclusterten Umgebungen, wo die Session "repliziert" wird

gilt auch allgemein: wenn irgendwo irgendwann mal eine Instanz in ein byte[] verwandelt werden soll dann muss das Ding eben serialisierbar sein (sonst nicht)


----------



## bronks (17. Sep 2005)

@Bleiglanz:
Jetzt ist alles klar. Vielen Dank!


----------

